# Fri8/2 went west



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Hit the water around 9:30 and stuck 4 flatties in the first 30 minutes. Went awhile with no fish so made a 10 mile run to an area I've been wanting to try but have never been there. Stuck 10 more and 3 sheephead. Water was crystal clear at the second spot. All fish were between 14" to 18".


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Nice spread! I can only hope I do that good when I get there in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice haul! With all the rain, nice to see you did well. Going to try and catch some with the pole in the morning.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Glad somebody is keeping them straight.


----------

